# what kind of bird is best for me?



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

ok so im new to the pigeon world i currently have 3 pairs of WOE and i think about 10 homers(given to me for free, i didnt want them but owner was going to kill them so...) anyways ive been on here reading and looking at the different youtube vidoes and well i thought the WOE were what i wanted but the more i read the less desirable they are to me. i want a bird that flys high, rolls,something that doesn't fly hours on end would like to keep it under an hour if possible and something that looks pretty, i currently have a set up for them that is 6ft wide 3ft tall and 3 ft deep i plan on flying every other day and want something that looks pretty too not any plain blue bars anyone got any recommendations? and also any local breeder s here to san diego or south riverside co?


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*What kind of bird.*

I like Oriental Rollers, They fly for about an hour and don't fly out of site. They come in numerous colors and do flips and short rolls and tail riding. It is the only breed I raise. Fly the hens one day and the cocks the next. Fly in the afternoon about 2 hours before sunset because the hawks are done hunting by then.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ssdjoey said:


> ok so im new to the pigeon world i currently have 3 pairs of WOE and i think about 10 homers(given to me for free, i didnt want them but owner was going to kill them so...) anyways ive been on here reading and looking at the different youtube vidoes and well i thought the WOE were what i wanted but the more i read the less desirable they are to me. i want a bird that flys high, rolls,something that doesn't fly hours on end would like to keep it under an hour if possible and something that looks pretty, i currently have a set up for them that is 6ft wide 3ft tall and 3 ft deep i plan on flying every other day and want something that looks pretty too not any plain blue bars anyone got any recommendations? and also any local breeder s here to san diego or south riverside co?


Rollers, They stay in sight of the loft and you can watch them. 

Good Luck,
Tony

PS Someone needs homers for a 4H project on this site. Donate yours.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

you would probably like Persian Rollers...


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

go on here, there are some breeds you might like.
http://transylvanialoft.com


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its great that you rescued the birds from being killed. If you do choose not to want a certain breed I hope you find homes for them. I personally think all breeds are beautiful regardless of the colors or the way they fly. If you got homers from someone you won't be able to let them fly. They will fly back to the previous owner which will result in probably death for them unfortunately. I would contact the 4Hers that want homers for breeding and not flying since that is all that they would be good for besides making wonderful loft pets. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ssdjoey said:


> ok so im new to the pigeon world i currently have 3 pairs of WOE and i think about 10 homers(given to me for free, i didnt want them but owner was going to kill them so...) anyways ive been on here reading and looking at the different youtube vidoes and well i thought the WOE were what i wanted but the more i read the less desirable they are to me. i want a bird that flys high, rolls,something that doesn't fly hours on end would like to keep it under an hour if possible and something that looks pretty, i currently have a set up for them that is 6ft wide 3ft tall and 3 ft deep i plan on flying every other day and want something that looks pretty too not any plain blue bars anyone got any recommendations? and also any local breeder s here to san diego or south riverside co?


Are you selling or giving away your WOE and homers before getting more birds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon2010 said:


> Just Get Rid Of All Your Junk And Start With Good Birds Or You Will Always Have Junk!!!!!!!!!!!! After That Cull Hard To Get The Perfect Bird .... PM ME IF YOU WANT TO KNOW HOW TO DO IT RIGHT


well I guess you just do not like it here, it is against forum rules to post about lethal culling.... I think your post is a piece of junk . IMO


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

The only thing lethal is Pigeon2010. He needs to banned for life. I pm'd a couple of days ago saying that talking of killing of is not permitted on the site and you wouldn't believe the pm I got from him. Awful, awful awful. min


----------



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

good thing i dont know what "culling" means nor do i care,anyways i was told the homers have never been flown,they are very young, 2 have escaped already and flew around and came back and slept on top of the cage and i ended up catching them later that night so i think they are mines for good ahahaa, i plan on keeping the WOE for now, if i could get rid of about 6 of the homers that would be good i really want some high flyers or rollers anyone local to san diego or socal that has any?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

So you don't get anymore homers, you need to replace there eggs with fake ones. If you just take away there eggs, they will just lay more and thats not good for them. They need to finish out the cycle, by sitting on eggs for 18-21 days. You can always hard boil there eggs and give them back after you do that. Just do one at a time and let it cool off. Do it a day or two after they lay it. Don't wait a week or weeks to do the boiling. Glad your keeping them and doing the right thing with them. Your right you don't need to know what culling is. I wish I didn't know. min


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

yes thank you for caring for these birds, even if they arn't the kind you prefer. If you ever need to find a home for them, I'm sure you can find one here. good luck with all your birds!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

nbrconline.com
Also click on my name below and see my site. There are some links there to other roller sites and a link to get back here.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I personally think the WOE's are awesome looking birds!


----------



## marilynmarilyn8 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Advice*

I think if you are looking for the beautiful bird then you must go for Oriental Rollers.One of my friend has this beautiful bird and I also want to own one of them.


----------



## BillfromNJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Personally I enjoy the Birmingham Roller Pigeons.

These pigeons fly within sight and perform for you.

They actually do backwards somersaults at a high rate of speed and they look like a round ball falling to earth, before they snap out of it and return back to the rest of the flying kit. Only to repeat the performance again.

For me, this is the ultimate pigeon.

Try looking into this breed to have some outdoors entertainment and fun.

Regards,

Bill


----------

